# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Nhờ các bro chỉ giáo

## Freedom

mình có chút thắc mắc nhờ các pro giúp đỡ hem .Mình vẽ bằng phần mềm zbrush hay 3ds max rồi chuyển file qua máy cnc hay phần mềm Jdpaint hay art cam ... có  được ko ,nếu có thì bằng cách nào .Xin cảm ơn

----------


## emptyhb

> mình có chút thắc mắc nhờ các pro giúp đỡ hem .Mình vẽ bằng phần mềm zbrush hay 3ds max rồi chuyển file qua máy cnc hay phần mềm Jdpaint hay art cam ... có  được ko ,nếu có thì bằng cách nào .Xin cảm ơn


Bác xuất file ra định dạng stl rồi import vào là được

----------

